# Need your opinion on a Jacobsen GK 522 updated w/pics



## tblood (Aug 7, 2018)

I have been searching high and low for a decent verticutter. The Swardman attachment has its place, but I have been looking for something wit more blades closer together. I came across a Jacobsen Greens King 522 with the verticutter reel installed for $275.00 + shipping. I know shipping is going to eat me up, but even if I had $500.00 in it when all is said and done, would it be worth it considering the verticutter conversion is $400.00 by itself? It is at a golf course, and the guy said that it is fully functional, it just isn't super pretty.


----------



## tblood (Aug 7, 2018)

It is obviously the one on the right.


----------



## tblood (Aug 7, 2018)

@Ware and @wardconnor

You have had some experience hunting for a verticutter. What do you guys think?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@tblood I like it. If it runs I would probably buy it.


----------



## tblood (Aug 7, 2018)

Ware said:


> @tblood I like it. If it runs I would probably buy it.


I'm pretty sure I am going to buy it. The shipping made me hesitate, but I'm over it. The verticutter kit usually comes with 26 blades. I counted over 30 on this unit. I don't think I can pass it up. He said that he has one of the mowers left and I could have both for $450.00, but I don't need the mower. If I didn't have the Swardman already, I'd be all over the pair.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If the shipping for both is the same and you have the room for it, you could get them both and sell it locally to cover at least half of your shipping cost.


----------



## tblood (Aug 7, 2018)

That's the thing. They aren't being crated, so I'm sure the shipping would be doubled. If it was local, I would have bought all three.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I had an eye out for a 522 to convert, one already setup? Sweet deal. I don't think you can go wrong with that one.


----------



## tblood (Aug 7, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> I had an eye out for a 522 to convert, one already setup? Sweet deal. I don't think you can go wrong with that one.


The other one can be had for like $200.00 with an 11 blade reel.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

tblood said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > I had an eye out for a 522 to convert, one already setup? Sweet deal. I don't think you can go wrong with that one.
> ...


Seller's location?


----------



## tblood (Aug 7, 2018)

I'll get you his information. I'll tell him that you might be interested.


----------



## tblood (Aug 7, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> tblood said:
> 
> 
> > MasterMech said:
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## tblood (Aug 7, 2018)

@MasterMech

I tried to send you a PM, but it is just sitting in my outbox.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

tblood said:


> @MasterMech
> 
> I tried to send you a PM, but it is just sitting in my outbox.


It will sit in your outbox until he reads it.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> tblood said:
> 
> 
> > @MasterMech
> ...


Mwuh ha ha ha! :lol:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Ware said:


> @tblood I like it. If it runs I would probably buy it.


What Ware said for sure.


----------

